# beach city backwaters



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

i was wondering, are the crappie ok to eat out of it?


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

do u normally target crappies there? never catch much when i go there.. the fish should be good to eat. pm if u dont want to put out any details


----------



## Bass Dude (Apr 26, 2013)

My buddy eats bluegill out of there all the time. Haven't ever try'd Crappie from there but would think the'd be okay.


----------



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

ok thanks, yea when i usually go there i try to catch crappie. I go to that big long lake where you have to walk aways to get to.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you catch a lot down there? Minnows or artificial? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Spillway is a better bet.the steep rock bank.bobber and minnow.cast up stream about 3ft out from rocks.let minnow just hit bottom.let er flaot down.chubs will get u pike also same way and also bass!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

there is some nice bass in that lake you walk along.


----------

